# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Pyrrhocoris apterus o chinche de la malva arbórea.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno días compañeros, siguiendo con la entomología, he encontrado esta chinche en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla los he estado viendo todo este mes y se alimentan de los tallos secos de las malvas que crecieron en primavera.
Esta fotos pudiera ser parte del seguimiento que le he realizado a esta planta, en el capítulo de botánica hay dos apartados uno Puccinia malvacearum  donde se puede ver el ataque de la roya de la malva y un segundo la Flor de Malva donde se puede ver los secretos de esta flor como estambres y polen que están realizado en el mismo lugar y con las mismas plantas.

Siguiendo este estudio subo un poco de información de este insecto.
El chinche de la malva arbórea (Pyrrhocoris apterus  lo he encontrado en grupo, además pienso que es una buena forma para su expansión y crecimiento digo esto porque he tenido la posibilidad de verlos apareados, foto que no he subido por estar movidas.







Un saludo a todos y espero que os gustes, Francisco

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno como en el anterior post comenté el apareamiento de las chinches he vuelto a buscarlas para enseñaros las fotos del apareamiento cosa que no me ha sido difícil, sigue la colonia instalada en los restos de las Malvas.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

